# Trinity Pack Goats First Year :)



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Would just like to say thanks to everyone who made our first year offering pack goat prospects possible AND the great information passed around that made our first year a great learning experience. A HUGH thank you to Curtis King for his enthusiastic push to get us started and the key "leaders" / spokespersons who showed me a whole new world of goats that I had known of but never about. And thanks to everyone else who frequent this forum and use it. As you may of notice, I am a forum troll and LOVE to chat 

Our first year went amazingly well. We are down to just one last "trained" prospect (Nice Boy). Thinking Ill bring him along with Legion to the rondy as a companion and see if anyone takes a liking to him... hint hint . 

The training and taming of a few dam raise boys had to be given up on due to a HUGE increase in hours where I work. And with no slowing down in sight, just couldnt put hands on enough to offer up a quality animal. I was dearly hating the massive amount of hours worked as it cut into my goatie time but with my Jeep suffering a catastrophic engine failure, I had to go out today and buy a new (used) pickup. The Lord givith and takith and givith back again 

Anyways, I just wanted to say thank you to everyone and I cant wait to see many of you at the Rondy.


----------

